# Yamaha YDP2006 PEQ



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been trying to use my YDP2006 to EQ my mains. Using REW and the YDP2006 I can get a nice flat frequency response in my room, but the YDP2006 adds hiss to my speakers that I can hear several feet from the speakers. I am using JTR speakers powered with a pro amp. I know that others have used this unit successfully, but I do not know if they used it with high sensitivity speakers and pro amps. I have tried lowering the gain on the amp and upping the speaker levels in the processor, but that did not help. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The YDP2006 is dead silent, so I doubt it’s the source of your problem. Can you give us a run down of the rest of your system?

BTW, make sure the YDP's "Emphasis" option is turned off. It's in the "Utility" menu.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Also, make sure both of the +4 / -20 dB switches are on the same setting.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Emphasis is off and I have both setting to +4db. System is as follows:

HK AVR254 used as processor. RCA with 1/4" adapter feeding into Behringer Micro400HD (eliminate hum and change to balanced). 1/4" to xlr cable feeding from Micro HD 400 to YDP2006. XLR to 1/4" cable feeding from YDP2006 to Behringer EPX2000 amp. 50LF of 12ga. speaker wire to JTR T8 (95db sensitive) speakers. I had the his before I added the Behringer Micro HD400.

Before Micro HD400 I had connected as:

RCA to XLR cable from AVR to YDP2006. XLR to RCA from YDP2006 to Behringer EXP2000 amp. Emphisis was off. YDP rear switches tried in -20db and +4db mode. Had hiss. 

I have two YDP2006's. Use one channel for subs and wanted to use the other three for LCR. What do you suggest?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What do you get when you connect the HK straight to the amp? Also, where do you have the amplifier’s gains set?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> *1/4"* to xlr cable feeding from Micro HD 400 to YDP2006. XLR to *1/4"* cable feeding from YDP2006 to Behringer EPX2000 amp.


1/4" TS or TRS?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What do you get when you connect the HK straight to the amp? Also, where do you have the amplifier’s gains set?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


HK straight to amp has very little hiss. You have to have your ear at the speaker. I have tried lowering the amp gain down to 25%.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> 1/4" TS or TRS?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


The cable from AVR to Micro HD400 is RCA with 1/4" TS. The cable from the Micro HD400 to YDP2006 is 1/4" TRS to XLR. Cable from YDP2006 to amp is XLR to 1/4" TRS.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anything in the way of EQ boost of the high frequencies?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What's the Yamaha's gain knobs set for? Should be 0 dB.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I have tried lowering the gain on the amp and upping the speaker levels in the processor, but that did not help.





> I have tried lowering the amp gain down to 25%.


You shouldn’t be moving the amp gains around. They should remain fixed at their appropriate setting. It’s possible the amp is the source of the noise, and if it is we’ll never be able to figure that out if the gains keep getting moved around.

Basically, the amp gains should be set just high enough for the pre-amp to activate the clip LEDs. A quick-and-easy way to determine that is to run a really loud scene from an action DVD, turn your HK’s volume all the way up, and adjust the amp’s gains until the clip LEDs light up (you’ll naturally want to unplug your speakers for this).

If you want something that’s a bit more scientific, download a 1 kHz test tone from our BFD Guide page. Run it through an audio program like Audacity and boost the signal up to 0 dBFS. Burn it to a disc, run it through the HK with its volume all the way up, and adjust the amp gains until the point where the clip LEDs light solid. There’s your correct gain setting for the amp.

After you do this re-check noise levels, both:
HK -> amp, and
HK -> YDP -> amp.

P.S. I have a 0 dBFS 1 kHz test tone I could send you. If that's easier for you, PM me with your e-mail address.


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Anything in the way of EQ boost of the high frequencies?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I had some boost around 13,000 on the mains. I had one channel of the YDP2006 set to by-pass (center JTR) and I still had hiss.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What's the Yamaha's gain knobs set for? Should be 0 dB.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I had the Yamaha set to 0db. I even backed it down and upped the level with the AVR and I still had hiss.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You shouldn’t be moving the amp gains around. They should remain fixed at their appropriate setting. It’s possible the amp is the source of the noise, and if it is we’ll never be able to figure that out if the gains keep getting moved around.
> 
> Basically, the amp gains should be set just high enough for the pre-amp to activate the clip LEDs. A quick-and-easy way to determine that is to run a really loud scene from an action DVD, turn your HK’s volume all the way up, and adjust the amp’s gains until the clip LEDs light up (you’ll naturally want to unplug your speakers for this).
> 
> ...


I dropped the gain just as a test to see if the hiss would change. I then moved the gain back to my normal setting. Gain set based on clip lights using loud scene is 50%. Appreciate the test tone. Will PM email address.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any progress yet?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Any progress yet?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


My Harmony 890 remote messed up, so I have been trying to get it going again, but gave up on it. It will not update. I picked up a new Monster AVL300 (cheap). It has harmony 890 pro guts inside it. Received it last night and have been working on programing it. I have it up and working using RF. Equipment is in a room below the theater, but I also want to control the projector using RF. I have spare cables in the wall and I bought some adapters so that I can use these to carry the signal to an IR emitter to the projector. Once I get the system back up and running correctly again then I will get back on the EQ.


----------

